# beach critters



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! I love the "blue" footed crab that is staring up at you. Awesome photography skills!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you!!!!! They were all SO COOL! Not something I get to see living in MN. I would want to wander around in the water forever to find these little treasures! Do you wear water shoes to protect from sharp or stinging things? Maybe thats not an issue where you are.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

spoowhisperer said:


> Thank you!!!!! They were all SO COOL! Not something I get to see living in MN. I would want to wander around in the water forever to find these little treasures! Do you wear water shoes to protect from sharp or stinging things? Maybe thats not an issue where you are.


Thanks, it makes me happy that you enjoyed the photos. I too could just walk forever in places like this --- perhaps, someday ... I don't wear any shoes if I am staying mostly on the sand, which I mostly do. Everywhere else, foot protection is advisable and, sometimes (--the islands are actually an old coral reef--), necessary.

The grassy areas are a very beautiful and delicate; even walking on them causes damage, so I do it infrequently. Over the years, unfortunately, there has been much destruction to the ecosystem here.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm curious as to what camera you are using to get such gorgeous pictures. Any filters/special lenses, etc? We just bought a new camera tonight and I can't wait to get to practice and learn with it. If only I could ever capture something as beautiful as what you have.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Scooter's_Mom said:


> I'm curious as to what camera you are using to get such gorgeous pictures. Any filters/special lenses, etc? We just bought a new camera tonight and I can't wait to get to practice and learn with it. If only I could ever capture something as beautiful as what you have.


Hello Scooter's_Mom,

On the beach (-- actually a sandbar --), since I often get wet, I use a little waterproof camera : Pentax Optio wg-1. It takes nice pictures for an inexpensive camera, and shines for taking macro shots. It likes good, bright light. It helps me not to have to worry about the camera. No special lenses or settings, but I do crop and make other adjustments in Photoshop if needed.

The action pictures (Rain & Lucky) were taken with a Canon 30d.

With digital (yay!), it is possible to take _alot_ of photos. I do this in the hope of getting a few "good" ones.

Happy you enjoyed the photos !


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Gawd, I feel like I have my very own Jacques Cousteau!!_ Wonderful _photos--I SO enjoyed seeing them!!


----------

